# Campy Scirocco 20 wheel



## Masi Masi (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got a Campy Scirocco 20 rear wheel that I am trying to find parrts for. The problem is I don't know what year it is. From my research i think it is between 2001 and 2004.
Also, where can I find parts for a wheel like this. I need the freehub body and axle.
Thanx


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

check with Branford bike. He carries a lot of campy spare parts or vecchios.


----------



## vhk30 (Sep 21, 2009)

Masi Masi!

1998


----------

